# He's Giving Up and I'm so Angry With Him



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

My boy hasn't been quite right for a while and went into Liphook last week (after a huge battle to get him there as no-one thought he was that ill).  He nosedived whilst up there and I managed to get him home after he collapsed on the trailer twice.  He now looks like a Grass Sickness victim and I am at a loss as to what to do.

The vet says they have tested everything, nothing conclusive.  He just has to have steroids and hope he will pull through (which doesn't answer why he is like this in the first place).  He is just about eating grass, has no interest in feed, which I am trying to get into him to give him some energy and to get some fats into him to help the weight.  He just nibbles at his haylage.  I have tried everything and its like he is giving in.  I can't get the drugs into him unless I syringe them in which is stressing him out more.

He has always been a fighter and come through the most hoffific injuries but now he just seems to want to give in.  I feel like a terrible person becuase now I am so angry with him.  I am ashamed to say that last night whilst desperately trying to get him to eat (where he took a mouthful and then dropped it all over the floor AGAIN) I lost it, threw the bucket across the stable and smacked him hard on the shoulder and screamed at him.  I know, horrible and I feel terrible.  I just want him to fight or do something.  Anything. He is my best friend and we have done so much together and now it feels like he just wants to give in and leave me. He is only 15.

Clearly I would PTS if that was the vets advice - but even they can't decide what the hell is going on.  There is no sign of pain or discomfort anywhere.  They have said that we will try for 2 weeks then reassess, but most likely  PTS as he is so thin.  I feel helpless and horrible and about as low as you can get.  But the worst thing is I hate seeing him like this. Pointless post really but I just wanted to get it off my chest and bawl quietly about the whole thing.


----------



## nix123 (14 June 2013)

Bless you come her (one huge cuddle). I can't imagine what your going through, but i'll be praying for him. x


----------



## Jinx94 (14 June 2013)

Maybe try adding mint to his feed? It encourages appetite, so could help some..

fingers crossed he's able to get better, thoughts are with you x


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2013)

If he's eating grass then get him on the richest grass you can find and leave him out. Wrap him up if the temp drops at all but if he isn't eating hard feed or haylage there's really little point having him in?
Poor boy, sounds like he's pretty ill


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2013)

Deep breath , you are in stress in an awful situation Jusy keep the vets in the loop and keep trying .
You lost control for a moment ,don't beat yourself up.


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 June 2013)

Have you thought of perhaps booking a reiki session for him? It really is very relaxing and uplifting. I used it on my mare along with massage when she was on boxrest and extremely sick.  It may just be the uplift he needs.
Whereabouts in the country are you OP ?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (14 June 2013)

Sorry if this has already been suggested or not something you want hear, but has the Vet mentioned grass sickness at all? You need to at least have an idea what he's fighting.. 
I'd suggest a second opinion, as it sounds as though things are getting desperate 
Have a chat with these guys, and see if anything they suggest helps your boy? https://www.facebook.com/groups/219636401382141/
Hugs xx


----------



## *hic* (14 June 2013)

I sympathise utterly with your frustration last night, I have a similar reaction to bottle-feeding lambs and I don't love them like you love him

No doubt you've tried everything you can think of but here's a couple of suggestions just in case: 

competition when feeding, many horses will eat up if they think someone else might be about to get their feed, try another horse outside his door.

grated carrot and / or parsnip - junk food but at least it's something

a tarty mare - if you can source one. A bit of admiration never goes amiss.

I assume he already goes out with a companion.

walking in hand along weedy grass verges and hedgerows to see if there's something he fancies (especially if he's on well kept grass).

I feel for you


----------



## maree t (14 June 2013)

Dont be angry with yourself I can only imagine how frustrating it must feel.
Have you tried cutting some stinging nettles ? how about cow parsley ? might just tempt him. Has he got company or could you turn him out on some good grass ?
I so hope this turns out well for you both


----------



## leflynn (14 June 2013)

Crikey, I can't blame you for losing it, I couldn't bear that either  

Why don't you PM Queenbee, she has a lot of experience with this


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 June 2013)

Why don't you join the EGS Facebook group for advice?


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

TheMule said:



			If he's eating grass then get him on the richest grass you can find and leave him out. Wrap him up if the temp drops at all but if he isn't eating hard feed or haylage there's really little point having him in?
Poor boy, sounds like he's pretty ill 

Click to expand...

I am trying to do that but I don't have the best grass, alhough I do have more than some in these parts.  And I tried leaving him out last night, checking him every hour through the night but from 2200 to 0001 he just stood in the same spot so I brought him in. Originally we thought he wouldn't lie down which was making him knackered, hence the bringing him at night to try and get him to rest.  He doesn't scoff the grass either - just picks.  But at least he is still doing that I guess? Am desperately tryingto stay hopeful but I think that might be a falsehood right now


----------



## JoannaC (14 June 2013)

Have the looked at IBS - sounds similar to my old mare.   They operated on her at Liphook which I really regret as she ended up being PTS anyway.   Since then I have heard of horses who have survived it without being operated on so don't give up hope.


----------



## DuckToller (14 June 2013)

Can you go out with scissors and a bucket and cut some fresh grass from other fields?  Then sprinkle it around the field so he can pick it up as he walks.  (Just make sure it is clean grass away from dog pee and road fumes of course.)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 June 2013)

They can be terribly frustrating, can't they?  It's as if they don't appreciate that you are trying to help.  I'm sure next time you feel like that you'll go out of the stable and have your tantrum and then go back in refreshed and ready to have another go. 
Sometimes the vets can't tell us what is going on and we just have to decide on the basis of quality of life.
I do hope he picks up soon.


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

nix123 said:



			Bless you come her (one huge cuddle). I can't imagine what your going through, but i'll be praying for him. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 



Goldenstar said:



			Deep breath , you are in stress in an awful situation Jusy keep the vets in the loop and keep trying .
You lost control for a moment ,don't beat yourself up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I should be supporting him, not losing my rag with him but I can't bear to see him just give up.



YasandCrystal said:



			Have you thought of perhaps booking a reiki session for him? It really is very relaxing and uplifting. I used it on my mare along with massage when she was on boxrest and extremely sick.  It may just be the uplift he needs.
Whereabouts in the country are you OP ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in hampshire.  One of his symptoms is he has become hypersensitive so think massage might be sore for him.  Will google Reiki for horses though - I have never heard of it!



Shadeyoak said:



			Sorry if this has already been suggested or not something you want hear, but has the Vet mentioned grass sickness at all? You need to at least have an idea what he's fighting.. 
I'd suggest a second opinion, as it sounds as though things are getting desperate 
Have a chat with these guys, and see if anything they suggest helps your boy? https://www.facebook.com/groups/219636401382141/
Hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

I have not heard the GS word mentioned as yet - might ask the vet the  question outright.



jemima*askin said:



			I sympathise utterly with your frustration last night, I have a similar reaction to bottle-feeding lambs and I don't love them like you love him

No doubt you've tried everything you can think of but here's a couple of suggestions just in case: 

competition when feeding, many horses will eat up if they think someone else might be about to get their feed, try another horse outside his door.

grated carrot and / or parsnip - junk food but at least it's something

a tarty mare - if you can source one. A bit of admiration never goes amiss.

I assume he already goes out with a companion.

walking in hand along weedy grass verges and hedgerows to see if there's something he fancies (especially if he's on well kept grass).

I feel for you

Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips - hadn't thought of the carrot idea.  Will immediately go and try that for a starter. He has a compnaion who I have fence off so they can see and touch but not get near as the other is a youngster who likes to play.  Not helpful right now!  He is being allowed to mow our verges at home which he does seem to enjoy.  Is wolfing down Clivers but not sure if this means something?



maree t said:



			Dont be angry with yourself I can only imagine how frustrating it must feel.
Have you tried cutting some stinging nettles ? how about cow parsley ? might just tempt him. Has he got company or could you turn him out on some good grass ?
I so hope this turns out well for you both
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - has ignored Nettles and we don't have any Cow Parlsey at home.  Might go for a drive to find some.



FfionWinnie said:



			Why don't you join the EGS Facebook group for advice?
		
Click to expand...

Might do - as above, I'm going to ask the vet outright about GS.


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 June 2013)

Here is a local lady:

http://www.heartoftheherd.com/#


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

JoannaC said:



			Have the looked at IBS - sounds similar to my old mare.   They operated on her at Liphook which I really regret as she ended up being PTS anyway.   Since then I have heard of horses who have survived it without being operated on so don't give up hope.
		
Click to expand...

He has the tiniest bit of gut thickening (Liphook siad this was like horsey IBS) but apprently the amount of thickening is quite often seen in horses of his age so they are not sure how significant this is.  I am so sorry you lost your girl.  Do you have any idea of things I can research about this?  Have googled but very little has come up.


----------



## *hic* (14 June 2013)

Clivers (Also called sticky-willy) has lots of medicinal properties


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Clivers (Also called sticky-willy) has lots of medicinal properties

Click to expand...

So if I go and find more, might it help?


----------



## Tia0513 (14 June 2013)

So sorry he seems to be giving up, it's awful for you to have to watch it.

There is an eye lid test that they can do which apparently shows whether or not it is definately grass sickness. A sign that they show when having GS is that their eyelids droop, so they apply a certain solution and if the eyelid springs back up then it's confirmed as GS.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 June 2013)

OP I offered my mare hawthorn tips, clivers, wilted nettles and fresh dandelion roots. I gave her a bucket full each day in the middle of the day as not to interfere with the meds she was on. All these herbs are medicinal - they are detoxifying and cleansing and my mare used to gobble them up. Hawthorn tips are often a favourtite with horses grazing the hedgerows.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (14 June 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through, really hope he picks up! 

http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk/p/category/0802202465-Digestion+and+Weight+Gain/ Maybe something from here might help?


----------



## kal40 (14 June 2013)

I haven't anything to add but I just wanted to say that I was thinking about you and your boy and I hope he picks up.


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			OP I offered my mare hawthorn tips, clivers, wilted nettles and fresh dandelion roots. I gave her a bucket full each day in the middle of the day as not to interfere with the meds she was on. All these herbs are medicinal - they are detoxifying and cleansing and my mare used to gobble them up. Hawthorn tips are often a favourtite with horses grazing the hedgerows.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I have a massive Hawthorn hedge so will attack that with some scissors and offer him some of that. Is it just the tips? Clivers and nettles I can find in the hedges next door.  Not sure about dandelions - will have to have a hunt for those.  Will call Reiki lady and see if she can help.  If it helps him relax and feel better, even if he is on the way out then that will help us both I think.


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

Just heard from the vets and they do not think its Grass Sickness at all.  So good in one way but still at a loss as to whats actually wrong with him.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (14 June 2013)

I really feel for you 

It must be so, so frustrating! I have no advice that others haven't already suggested but I really hope your boy makes a recovery!


----------



## doriangrey (14 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Thank you 



Thanks for the tips - hadn't thought of the carrot idea.  Will immediately go and try that for a starter. He has a compnaion who I have fence off so they can see and touch but not get near as the other is a youngster who likes to play.  Not helpful right now!  He is being allowed to mow our verges at home which he does seem to enjoy. * Is wolfing down Clivers but not sure if this means something?*
Might do - as above, I'm going to ask the vet outright about GS.
		
Click to expand...

I think that if he is wolfing down cleavers (goosegrass) it could be very significant.  It does have a lot of medicinal properties, but one of its main ones is as an anti-inflammatory.  I am not a tree-hugger but when my hubby had tendonitis and no prescription was working (and believe me he was desperate), I dug out an old herb book and made him an infusion of cleavers,  I promise you I am not lying when in half an hour he had relief from the pain he had had for weeks.  He actually described it as a miracle and we kept him on it until the tendonitis cleared up.  It is also believed to purify the lymphatic system among other things.  It seems to me that your boy is self-medicating and I would definitely let him have access to it.  I do hope he gets better and don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Amymay (14 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Just heard from the vets and they do not think its Grass Sickness at all.  So good in one way but still at a loss as to whats actually wrong with him.
		
Click to expand...

Contact Queenbee.


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Thank you - I have a massive Hawthorn hedge so will attack that with some scissors and offer him some of that. Is it just the tips? Clivers and nettles I can find in the hedges next door.  Not sure about dandelions - will have to have a hunt for those.  Will call Reiki lady and see if she can help.  If it helps him relax and feel better, even if he is on the way out then that will help us both I think.
		
Click to expand...

It is just the nice fresh young growth tips you want to chop off - up to 2 inches - the stalk is soft and the growth fresh.  As for dandelions there are hundreds this year - I would locate them and stick the secateurs into the ground to dig up the root and offer the plant root and all. I would literally gather a bucketful of these and the clivers and nettles and scatter them in front of my mare so she could select them. Dried rosehips are also a lovely vitamin packed treat to offer. You can get those on ebay via one of the herbal sellers. Good luck OP I hope he picks up. I am an aromatherapist and I also offered oils to my horses to sniff - all the citurs oils are uplifting and lavender good for relaxtation. You just hold the bottle in a fist and offer to your horses nose to inhale.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (14 June 2013)

Second the clivers and all those other good herbs with medicinal properties. For some reason I have very few growing here unlike last year. So I'm up and down roads with a bag picking away like a weirdo.

I am so sorry for what you're going through. Can understand your frustration. Hoping things turn a corner for you guys.

Terri


----------



## myhorsefred (14 June 2013)

Very sorry to hear your horse is poorly.

Its not liver damage is it?  I expect your vet has run bloods and checked liver markers?

My horse was very poorly last year (similar sypmtoms to yours, picking at haylage, not interested in hard feed etc and losing weight).  

My boy slowly picked up on a cocktail of medication, lots of milk thistle, and other things which I'll list if you think it is a liver problem.

x

Also, just remembered, this liquid from Dodson and Horrell really helped my boy.  it is B vits and they recommend it to help with poor appetites.  http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/our-feeds/herbs-supplements/perform/vitalise.html


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I think that if he is wolfing down cleavers (goosegrass) it could be very significant.  It does have a lot of medicinal properties, but one of its main ones is as an anti-inflammatory.  I am not a tree-hugger but when my hubby had tendonitis and no prescription was working (and believe me he was desperate), I dug out an old herb book and made him an infusion of cleavers,  I promise you I am not lying when in half an hour he had relief from the pain he had had for weeks.  He actually described it as a miracle and we kept him on it until the tendonitis cleared up.  It is also believed to purify the lymphatic system among other things.  It seems to me that your boy is self-medicating and I would definitely let him have access to it.  I do hope he gets better and don't be too hard on yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Thats is really interesting - I did not know that.  He has eaten all the Cleavers we have but as Yasandcrystal suggested, I am going to go out with a bucket and pick loads along with some Hawthorn tips and see if that helps him.  Even if he only eats that, its something.


----------



## BlairandAzria (14 June 2013)

Gosh I really feel for you. Firstly massive hugs for you X 

Secondly i can't really help as have no experience of this type of illness, but I think queenbee (when her horse was very poorly) managed to get sample feeds from most of the major feed companies by ringing up their helplines - trying lots of differenvt feeds is not normally recommended, but in this case maybe seeing if he can be tempted by anything different? 

Have you tried soaking his feed in apple juice? Or adding a couple of drops of peppermint oil? 

Fingers and everything crossed for your boy, hope he picks up for you xxxxx


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			It is just the nice fresh young growth tips you want to chop off - up to 2 inches - the stalk is soft and the growth fresh.  As for dandelions there are hundreds this year - I would locate them and stick the secateurs into the ground to dig up the root and offer the plant root and all. I would literally gather a bucketful of these and the clivers and nettles and scatter them in front of my mare so she could select them. Dried rosehips are also a lovely vitamin packed treat to offer. You can get those on ebay via one of the herbal sellers. Good luck OP I hope he picks up. I am an aromatherapist and I also offered oils to my horses to sniff - all the citurs oils are uplifting and lavender good for relaxtation. You just hold the bottle in a fist and offer to your horses nose to inhale.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the advice.  When I get out of work I will give it a bash and report back.



myhorsefred said:



			Very sorry to hear your horse is poorly.

Its not liver damage is it?  I expect your vet has run bloods and checked liver markers?

My horse was very poorly last year (similar sypmtoms to yours, picking at haylage, not interested in hard feed etc and losing weight).  

My boy slowly picked up on a cocktail of medication, lots of milk thistle, and other things which I'll list if you think it is a liver problem.

x
		
Click to expand...

Please do list away - they ran extensive bloods and the only unusual thing was lover Albumen which apparently means his protein uptake is poor hence the weight loss.  No idea what is causing this though.  If I treat for Liver function surely it cannot hurt?


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Contact Queenbee.
		
Click to expand...

Done - waiting to hear back.  Hope she can help


----------



## ulla (14 June 2013)

I am so sorry to read what you are going through, I am not sure if its grass sickness which is what I lost my horse to 2 years ago.does your horse look anorexic. if its grass sickness it is probably chronic grass sickness which is the only form they can survive from with lots of nursing. try feeding him anything that is his favourite food, like apples or carrots even mars bars anything just to get him to eat. I am attaching a link for you with the symptoms of grass sickness and their website which is full of information www.grasssickness.org.uk also if your vet is not sure the best people for advice are the dick vet hospital in Scotland who deal with grass sickness all the time, they really are worth a call and very helpful.
http://www.grasssickness.org.uk/egsf-page.aspx?pageID=51
Take a look at the above website and on their homepage is a picture of a chronic gs horse. I have a grass sickness group on facebook, my name is Ulla Balletta if you need any advice. I hope he will be ok, I know how it feels.x


----------



## Nicnac (14 June 2013)

Nothing to suggest but sorry to hear he's poorly.

Don't beat yourself up - I screamed at my horse last year when she lay dying with a broken back.  Just wanted her back legs to work 

Sending lots of vibes that he picks up


----------



## Amazona (14 June 2013)

Sorry to hear what you are going through 
  I have the very same situation with a horse I had on loan a few years ago ... just stopped eating one day ..I would take him out in hand to grass and would sniff around ..pick a blade or 2 ...
   Went off to Hospital for scopes and test ..was put on a drip ... He dropped condition rapidly so we made a soup out of Allen and Page calm and condition with probiotics added and with a big syringe  squirted 2 cup full every hour round the clock ..this made sure he was hydrated and at least something was going through him ...he did start to eat after a week of this .... hope this helps


----------



## HeresHoping (14 June 2013)

I am so sorry for you.  All the others have great advice. So I just wanted to send as many vibes as I have.  And if you are anywhere near P'b*gger, I have more cleavers than a cleaver-producing factory, so please come and help yourself.

Willow leaves are supposed to do similar.


----------



## Wagtail (14 June 2013)

If he picks at grass, I would try some readigrass. Pour hot water over it and revive it. The smell is amazing. You poor thing.


----------



## Gracie21 (14 June 2013)

Thinking of you OP, lots of good suggestions here xx


----------



## doriangrey (14 June 2013)

I wonder if it might be worth seeing if there are any vets in your area that take a more holistic approach and might be more into homeopathy too.  I've never had to do it myself, but I'd be very open to it.


----------



## Rebels (14 June 2013)

I had something similar with my now 5 year old. 2 hourly feeds hand fed (shoved into his mouth) of anything i could kept him alive. Grated carrot etc anything suggested. Again he inhaled clivers . I also syringed in Propelplus as a booster which helped though i understand your lad getting unhappy. Mine realised Propel was sweet and was too weak to fight really. Mine was down for 3 weeks, had to be picked up to eat and toilet (he was 15hands). I kept him out after the vet pointed out the reality of him collapsing in the stable and having to have the body removed. Sorry to say that but it was something i hadn't considered.
If he is low on protein you could try a veteran food but with a liver query best to stay hi fibre. Mine had a different recipe per meal and had an electolyte paste. You can buy dried glucose powder Scats if he needs a boost to.
And as for being angry with him? Don't be upset with yourself. I was furious with mine when i moved yet another unfinished bowl and even more when he tried messing around and used all his energy then was semi conscious for a day until he picked up. I can't tell you how ill mine was, vet calls him her miracle as he had steroids, antibiotics and bute. That's all. They didn't know what caused it bar it affected his liver. 
The only other suggestion i have is are you in a Lymes disease area? Could be worth a culture as symptoms do fit.


----------



## fabscd (14 June 2013)

I know you didn't want to syringe him, but if it's the difference between life and death...can you get a large syringe and get some oil and/or molasses or something down him? My youngster had chronic Grass Sickness when she was 2, and went from looking normal to like a hat rack in 2 weeks. She was so weak she could barely stand. She wouldn't (couldn't) eat food but i syringed as much oil down her, as well as molasses and a product called Immunall. I just needed to keep as many calories going through her as possible, in as easily digestible format as possible while she worked to fight what was wrong with her. The Immunall was recommended to me by a friend and i think really helped to give her a boost when she needed it. More complicated as your vets don't know what is wrong, why do they not think it is GS? Fingers crossed for your boy xx


----------



## FionaM12 (14 June 2013)

Poor you and poor horse. 

Queenbee went through all this with her beloved Ebony, I'm sure she'd be glad to share her knowledge and experience.


----------



## forever broke (14 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Just heard from the vets and they do not think its Grass Sickness at all.  So good in one way but still at a loss as to whats actually wrong with him.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear you're going through this. Just wanted to say that his symptoms sound very much like my boy who had chronic GS a few years ago. The first vet was convinced it wasn't and had me injecting him with antibiotics for a week. It was only when I called out for an emergency vet when he looked much worse one day, and got a different vet, that he was diagnosed and rushed straight into their clinic. He spent three weeks there being tubed every day, on a drip as he wouldn't drink, before he started picking at food and they let him home for me to nurse. I know exactly where your coming from with the frustration, when they look like skeletons and won't even eat a mouthful it's heartbreaking. We got there in the end though, and he's still with us, so it can be done. Ulla's group on facebook is fantastic for info and support if they do decide it's GS.


----------



## Queenbee (14 June 2013)

Hi PercyMum, I'm really sorry to read that you are going through this, I know exactly what you are going through 

I've copied and pasted the following from my post on another thread and added a few more bits:


, get some protexin and feed this at top rate as your probiotic its by far the best.

Get a good blood tonic, I reccomend haemavite b plus , its used in the racing industry and for sick horses, it aids oxygenation of the cells, boosts the immune system, boosts appetite, enhances gut function and counters anaemia. All of the above are things that your horse needs support with. It gave my girl a couple of precious weeks for us to try and figure out what was going on.

Get some peppermint, it has a calming and soothing effect on the digestive tract.

Invest in a good all round supplement.

Mix the supplement, peppermint, tonic (which is syrup based) and protexin together, add water to make into a paste and syringe into the horse.

Feed all feed from an elevated level. Eating from the ground when ill can be particularly difficult for horses and can have a negative effect on their appetite. Buy some mollichaff condition, its not ideal but mollichaff was all my mare would eat towards the end.

Invest in some speedie beet (not sugar beet) as an additional source of fibre and I'd also look at feeds that you don't have to feed so much of for example baileys outshine that way you only have to feed a cup vs a scoop... Far easier for a fussy horse. And you can hand feed these as treats. If needs bee, soak the balancer to a slop, get a big syringe and syringe down the throat. Also, mollichaff, I'm not a great fan because it contains molasses, however mollichaff condition has fantastic reviews, it contains less sugar and in the end all my mare would eat was mollichaff, and she would eat it!

With any 'hard feed' ensure its a slop, this is much easier to digest, it takes far less calories.


Do not worm again while your horse is like this, it will aggravate the gut wall. Stick to blood tests for tape worm and worm counts.

If you can get your horse in, get some fast fibre or readigrass and feed as a forage replacer, or, do what i did and fill haynets with hand picked grass, use large holed haynets so its easier. 



If you have any country lanes around walk him in hand down there, pay attention to what your horse eats from the hedgerows, this can tell you a lot. My mare had a real thing for cow parsley which (if I remember correctly) is a digestive/soothing aid, and willow shoots which are a natural painkiller. If you have some willow trees around, go cut off all the new shoots for him.

Be aware that your horse will get cold with the reduction in body fat, when my girl was ill, she actually wore a medium weight turnout and a light weight stable rug when in. She was stabled pretty much 24/7 with small in hand walks and a couple of hours in a small paddock 


Basically what your horse is experiencing is protien malabsorption, steroids from what I have read and discussed with my vets, buy time, but often that is all they do.  Sometimes, they can work.


I will find a few links for you to read and get your head around, it really helped me.  Be aware that laminits is a significant risk with malnourished horses because of the change in blood, this will be magnified by the use of steroids, your horse may also be exhibiting a heart murmur, again this is common when they lose significant amounts of weight and is generally not long term - it goes when they get better.  

I can't stress the importance of rugging your horse to compensate for the loss of fat, feeding a good blood tonic, probiotic and high calorie feeds, specifically high protein... Perhaps something like linseed would be good or even soya meal even if you have to syringe into your horse. Furthermore, please try feeding from a door manger, its much easier, and another stress for mollichaff... It will at least be something.


Lastly, the really awful bit, much as you will absolutely hate this... Make a plan, if you PTS, how will you do this, who will be there with you, what method will you go for.  At what point will you say enough is enough?  Make this plan so you don't have to think about it again and can focus on your horse.

There is not really much more I can say Hun, other than I am truly sorry you're going through this.  It's a year on Sunday since I lost ebony, her struggle still haunts me, one day she was just too tired, and I could hear her legs banging on the stable door as she kept buckling . She lost that sparkle to her eye during that day and I decided then and there to say goodbye.  It's the most awful thing in the world, I hope your horse turns a corner, but I really wanted to stress to you i am no ver but malabsorption is rarely fixed, and steroids will most likely buy a small amount of time xxxx 

I will find some links for you and post on here.  There may be some ideas or suggested treatments in them xxx


----------



## Rose Folly (14 June 2013)

Jemima*askin has good ideas. We've tried two at least in a purpura haemorrogica situation and they worked.

1. the noise of another horse eating will often stimulate the patient to eat
2. Walking in had along verges. Horses are very good doctors themselves (ours treat themselves with willow). Your boy may discover something he really relishes, and verges do have a wide range of plants available which won't necessarily be on your pasture, like sow thistle, some of the mints etc.
3. Have you tried molasses (the human, not the horse kind) in his feed, or Golden Syrup? We had a horse who had a very savoury palate, and he would eat things spread with Marmite, and lick Marmite off your palm.

I do hope you get some answers soon. I've always heard that Liphook is amazing, and I'm sure they will keep trying.


----------



## BWa (14 June 2013)

You can buy Clevers powder(?) from Pro Earth on EBay. Good luck OP.


----------



## Queenbee (14 June 2013)

Just to say, malabsorption can be triggered by a number of things, resulting in damaging/inflaming the gut and therefore causing the malabsorption.  Triggers can be a change in environment/regime/grazing, virus or infection, worming or parasitic infection and sadly cancer too.  The problem is, that the inflammation once there (and bringing with it the malabsorption) is very difficult to reverse, but depending on the cause, severity and strength of the horse is not always impossible.


----------



## Merrymoles (14 June 2013)

Just to offer moral support and a shoulder. If only I were nearer, I could offer bucket-loads of cleavers and willow. I agree with those who say let him pick at whatever he fancies - any food going through him is better than nothing.
I hope he picks up very soon and turns the corner.
Finally - don't be cross with yourself. Anger is another way we show grief and I know you are probably beating yourself up about it but it is past - give him a big cuddle and he'll forgive you!


----------



## scarymare (14 June 2013)

You poor thing.

Liphook get a great rep but they've spent all my sister's insurance money and horse now still having to PTS (not metabolic).

I would get a second opinion from another vet.  It is constructive and will make you feel better, the outcome may or may not be the same but it has to be worth a shot.  I haven't been in SE England since year 2001 but I'd get Simon Knapp from Scott-Dunn if I were you.

I really, really hope this all works out fine, and I can honestly say that I do know exactly what you are going through.  Stay strong and the very best of luck to you both x x x x


----------



## Ahrena (14 June 2013)

I don't have anything to add but just wanted to offer sympathy really.

It's heart wrenching reading this but sounds like some really good ideas.


----------



## Spring Feather (14 June 2013)

Heartbreaking   Lots of good suggestions here.  I've never dealt with something like this but one of my clients did a few years ago and she said she cut loads of willow branches and put them in the field with her horse.  She said the horse started wolfing them down and so she fed them for a week (I believe) and slowly but surely the horse started eating again.  It was a slow process to get it back up and running properly but she swears by the willow branches being the biggest contributor to getting horse back on the mend.  I don't know as I wasn't there but it's got to be worth a try at this stage.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (14 June 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Heartbreaking   Lots of good suggestions here.  I've never dealt with something like this but one of my clients did a few years ago and she said she cut loads of willow branches and put them in the field with her horse.  She said the horse started wolfing them down and so she fed them for a week (I believe) and slowly but surely the horse started eating again.  It was a slow process to get it back up and running properly but she swears by the willow branches being the biggest contributor to getting horse back on the mend.  I don't know as I wasn't there but it's got to be worth a try at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

I'd second this, and any other trees with fresh green leaves they take a fancy too, I think it's beech and poplar that are nice for them.

After the wind/rain of the last few days, there's loads of oak leaves broken off lying around and the forest ponies are hoovering them up.
And if you look, all the edible trees have a distinct browse line. Willows never get to weep.


----------



## touchstone (14 June 2013)

So sorry to hear you and your poor horse are going through this. 

Anger is undestandable in your situation, I often find if I can be proactive I feel better and less helpless, so trying different things to tempt him would become a bit of a mission.

Years ago we had a filly with grass sickness, it was touch and go, but she survived by eating sugar cubes and ready brek; the ready brek was recommended by the vet.  World Horse Welfare have a useful leaflet on grass sickness you can downoad, including things to tempt them to eat.  I realise the vet doesn't think it is that, but the tips are still useful.

I'd try fenugreek, as that is supposed to encourage appetite, and also add the dreaded molasses.  If he's eating a bit of grass then maybe soaked grass nuts would be worth a try.  When a horse isn't eating I think the rule book has to go out of the window, and previously 'banned' foods tried.

I hope you can both get through this dreadful episode, best wishes. x


----------



## Queenbee (14 June 2013)

touchstone said:



			So sorry to hear you and your poor horse are going through this. 

Anger is undestandable in your situation, I often find if I can be proactive I feel better and less helpless, so trying different things to tempt him would become a bit of a mission.

Years ago we had a filly with grass sickness, it was touch and go, but she survived by eating sugar cubes and ready brek; the ready brek was recommended by the vet.  World Horse Welfare have a useful leaflet on grass sickness you can downoad, including things to tempt them to eat.  I realise the vet doesn't think it is that, but the tips are still useful.

I'd try fenugreek, as that is supposed to encourage appetite, and also add the dreaded molasses.  If he's eating a bit of grass then maybe soaked grass nuts would be worth a try.  When a horse isn't eating I think the rule book has to go out of the window, and previously 'banned' foods tried.

I hope you can both get through this dreadful episode, best wishes. x
		
Click to expand...

This is very true, whilst ebs was ill, the treatment and management plan for either malabsorption syndrome or grass sickness was pretty much the same.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2013)

Gorse tips is something esle you can try .


----------



## Juni141 (14 June 2013)

OP I have no experience of this but just wanted to send you my huge sympathies and good vibes. I have everything crossed that he makes a swift recovery. 

xxxx


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 June 2013)

OP, you have my heartfelt sympathy for your situation. You have gotten some excellent advice. The suggestion to feed fenugreek is very constructive, seeing as research has shown that the two most favoured flavours to horses are fenugreek and banana. The former comes in powder form, and the latter you can obtain almost anywhere. ReadiGrass is a beneficial fibre source, but must be fed wet to avoid choke (it's easily aspirated dry). 

I may have missed this, but has your boy been scoped for ulcers? Has there been any discussion with the vet about this? The reason I ask is if he has ulcers, offering willow might be contraindicated because aspirin is derived from willow and can actually exacerbate ulcers and compromise the lining of the stomach. Just a thought.


----------



## ozpoz (14 June 2013)

I second Wagtails idea of readigrass soaked in hot water ( cool it before feeding though!) 
Also verge grazing in hand ,if you have nice verges, and gorse hanging up in his stable is a favourite old tip for encouraging appetite. Milk thistles are good for the liver, mine get very interested when they see me weeding the garden

I hope he picks up soon.


----------



## babymare (14 June 2013)

I have nothing to add but only to say please please dont be hard on self for "losing it" frustration, stress,despair will make you react sometimes cause you love your boy and it hurts like crazy seeing him as he is. so put that behind you and focus on him. i feel for you so much hun and hope with all my heart he turns the corner to getting well. x x x


----------



## TarrSteps (14 June 2013)

Another thing I've done for convalescent horses is pick them dandelions. Obviously you have to avoid ones that have been sprayed but if you can source some from a common they should be fine.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 June 2013)

Sorry, posted too soon!

Willow can be useful because it is an NSAID, just be careful if you suspect he might have ulcers. It might be a plan just to take him out in hand, if you can, and let him pick around a few hedgerows and other wrist wilder areas. You can also offer him various options in different piles. Have you been in touch with Silver Lining Herbs? I've not used them personally but have used a similar company successfully in the past and have heard good things about them. Worth a conversation if you're not getting anywhere with more conventional options. 

Also, I know it's very hard but, if you can, try not to stress around him. He doesn't know that he's the thing that's stressing you out and horses can be very sensitive to these things.

Good luck!


----------



## Fools Motto (14 June 2013)

I can not add anymore tips to this thread for your poor horse. But what I just want to say is, 
Isn't the wealth of people's experience amazing? I find it truly humbling that so many 'strangers' leap in to help with any way possible. And what a hugely informative read.  I sincerely hope that among these ideas something will trigger him to recover.


I'm thinking of you, and wishing your horse a very speedy recovery.


----------



## OscarandPenny (14 June 2013)

I am in a similar situation and all I can say is try and stay positive and be open to ideas. Thinking of you both


----------



## littlemare_ (14 June 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, please do not be angry with yourself.. Your only trying your best. I'm sorry I have no advice but I couldn't ignore..
I wish both you and your boy all the best, I hope he picks up soon xx


----------



## pootleperkin (14 June 2013)

Hi OP, what are his symptoms? Don't think I have missed them skimming through the posts, apologies if so, but if we know them all it might help. It does kind of sound like EGS from what you say.....

If you can bear to syringe feed him, do - it saved my horse when he was skin and bone with EGS. As another poster said, lots of veggie oil, plus I soaked high protein cubes (racehorse cubes, Baileys no.4) in hot water then added the oil and syringed in (100 ml  syringe with tip cut off - just suck the oily food up in it). Horse was tied up super tight and head lifted just above horizontal to help swallow it down. He really didn't want to take feeds in this way, but I'm afraid I made him! We ended up giving 4 feeds a day, to give a total of around 4 - 5 kilos of food. It took around 20 - 30 mins for each feed - it's not for the fainthearted this nursing do.

Horses do love willow and it will act as a painkiller being anti inflammatory - as I'm sure you know, it's aspirin in essence. Cow parsley used to tempt my boy too and carrots. 

Don't worry about losing your rag - I hate to think the number of times I wanted to cover G in his b******n food that he wouldn't b******m touch!!!! It's so frustrating that they won't help themselves. I think when I was weaning him off the syringe, a spoonful or two ended up on the stable wall a couple of times!!

Don't you give up, whatever you do - doing everything you can makes a huge difference. xx


----------



## Maximoose (14 June 2013)

Again nothing helpful to add but hoping some of the suggestions will work and he makes a speedy recovery. 

I occasionally get upset with mine when hes ill, Im sure most people do at times. Its particularly hard when you dont know whats wrong  at least if they are lame you have a starting point. You do everything you can to help but they dont always cooperate and/or realise its for their own good.  

Heres hoping some of his previous fighting spirit will soon materialise. In the mean time I'm sure you have enough for both of you.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 June 2013)

I have nothing to add to the amazing help/advice you have already been given but you and your boy are in my thoughts.
I can relate to the anger you are feeling when you are trying to help them but you feel like they are giving up....dont give yourself a hard time, you are doing all you can xxxxx


----------



## Mike007 (14 June 2013)

They see plenty of grass sickness at Liphook and are very unlikely to fail to reccognise it. I gather that he is on haylage. I have a great mistrust of the stuff for horses particularly where ulcers may be a possibility. If you cant find any really top class hay pm me .


----------



## catembi (14 June 2013)

My horse Catembi (in avatar) died of protein-losing enteropathy.  Basically inflamed guts & the most awful diarrhoea.  He lost 200kg.

There were so many ups & downs with him & I tried (like you) so hard to get him to eat.  I got so frustrated with him one day that I told him I didn't love him any more.  I haven't told anyone til now that I said that to him & I really, really hope that he didn't understand.  I desperately wanted him to get better, and it just felt that he wasn't trying.  I really do understand how awful it is when you just can't help & how you can have an outburst that you regret.

Please forgive yourself.  Everything crossed that he gets better.

T x


----------



## Echo Bravo (14 June 2013)

The thing with animals is they can't tell you where it hurts and you do get upset because you can't wave a wand and make them better. So just make sure he has a nice deep bed to lie on as sometimes the fact they can lie down and snuggle helps them relax, plenty of water as if they wont eat they will drink and sometimes a little of what they enjoy to eat can get them eating again and the best of luck to you both.


----------



## PercyMum (14 June 2013)

Thank you all for your words of advice and support. I am going to print off this thread and go through all he suggestions. I did get loads of Cleavers and Hawthorn down him earlier and he was out lightly grazing until 8. He had a little bit of haylage too although still only sipping at water. I tried Baileys Meadowsweet (full of all the things you shouldn't feed your horse but it's supposed to be yummy). He ate some, thought I'd cracked it but refusing to eat again. 

If nothing by tomorrow I'll move onto syringing. Although I had to syringe his meds in tonight and he panicked, ran backwards, fell over his own legs then reared up. So not great for keeping him stress free. 

Its terrible to see him like this but I think what some of you guys have been through sounds truly awful. I hope I can turn him around before he gets to that point but if he does get that bad, I hope I have the strength you guys have had. 

Thank you all so much. I'll keep you all updated xxx


----------



## meandmyself (14 June 2013)

How about some herbs? Watermelon? (horses can eat the entire thing.) I think you'll just have to keep putting things in front of him to see what he'll take. 

Has his mouth/jaw been checked? Just wondering if there's something wrong there that's making it hard for him to eat.

A friend of mine swears by blue chip pro. http://www.bluechipfeed.com/feed-balancer-pro/


----------



## katastrophykat (14 June 2013)

He is up to date with his tetanus isn't he?


----------



## babymare (14 June 2013)

I think i talk for all on here when saying we are all here for you. rant cry or just ask for vibes. we are here x x


----------



## pardalis (14 June 2013)

My heart is breaking for you and I feel your frustration. 
I hope he picks up. I can't offer any better advice than what has already been posted. Just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts and I hope he recovers


----------



## crabbymare (14 June 2013)

If there are no convenient willow trees another that some like is silver birch so you may be able to trim some shoots from one of those to try him with. nothing else I can add to the great advice you have already had and I really hope he pulls through for you


----------



## PingPongPony (14 June 2013)

I don't have any more ideas than what you have been offered here, but I didn't want to read and not let you know that we're all here for you, and I am thinking of you and your boy. Sending loads of healing vibes towards him, and keeping my fingers x'd for him (also giving him a small kick up the arse and telling him to get on with getting better  ) 
Lots of hugs and healing vibes going your way


----------



## MrsMozart (14 June 2013)

Keeping everything tightly crossed for him hunny, and for you. Hugs.


----------



## Girlracer (14 June 2013)

Is he all up to date with his tetanus?

Only my old mare died of tetanus (I was 10 or 11) and our close family friends who we bought her off told us she was up to date. 

It stemmed from a tiny but on her leg and her symptoms were similar to what you describe. 

So sorry to hear what your going through, I really hope things pick up.


----------



## Mike007 (14 June 2013)

Percys mum , sorry to keep banging on about hay but I am prepared to put my money where my mouth is. I have some hay in stock at the moment that is probably the best anyone made last year. I will open a bale and give you a few sections (it is a big bale  not a conventional bale). It is yours for free , all you have to do is collect it . I am in surrey so not ridiculously far away. I think it is well worth the try . PM me. Every horse that has been offerd it has wolfed it down and the owners have had to drasticly reduce hard feed.


----------



## touchstone (15 June 2013)

That's a really kind offer Mike007


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (15 June 2013)

OP some great advice on here. Just wanted to send great big squishy hugs & to say don't be so hard on yourself.  Give your horse a cuddle & kiss. It's hardI enough when they are ill & frustrating when they won't eat.  My horse went off his food & vet gave me a probiotic & vitamin paste that you had to syringe in to try. It did perk him up although he wasn't as ill as your boy it's worth a try. xx


----------



## Fransurrey (15 June 2013)

Everything crossed for him, PM.

On a side note, if you do take up Mike's offer, I have an open bale of dry haylage you're welcome to try. I can coordinate with Mike for collection (so it's only the one collection point) - I'm Dorking way. x


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (15 June 2013)

Firstly, Huge Hugs from me, you sound like you need them. I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, I know from experience it's awful!

That being said, I wanted to offer you some hope as my boy pulled through. To this day we don't know what caused it, but he went from a perfectly happy and healthy horse bucking and bronking to an equine skeleton struggling to muster the energy to walk in a matter of days. The vets gave us steroids, anti biotics, bute and basically anything they could think of.....I suppose just so that we were doing something.

He wouldn't eat, at all. I bought a huge syringe and a worming bit and fed him through that....Allen & Page Calm & Condition, a liquid supplement called Haemolytan which is a blood supplement mainly, sugar and apple sauce all blended together. It was damn hard work and at times he hated me for it, but it was worthwhile as he slowly started to pick up, after a week and a bit he started to eat again so we reduced the syringing.

I continued to inject him with anti biotics from the vets for 2 weeks.....I don't know why really as we never did find a conclusive cause but it made me feel like I was doing something constructive.

By the end of week 3 he had picked up tremendously. He still looked like a hat rack but he was eating and drinking and had more energy.......he was with me for almost another 2 years after that (I lost him to something totally unrelated).

I totally understand your frustration, I did the same more than once during the struggle with my boy, he had always been a fighter and he too seemed to be giving in and I wasn't going to let him do that! Remember you're only human and sometimes your emotions will get the better of you, don't beat yourself up about it, just try to focus all your energy and anger into finding a solution, that's what I did and for us it worked......I do so hope it does for you and your boy too!


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 June 2013)

OP - just read all through this thread.  I really feel for you.  How is he today?

There are some amazing suggestions on here - things I would never have even thought of, and Mike007 has made a very kind offer which is worth taking up.

Try adding some honey to the feed - it's the only thing I can ever get my TB to eat meds in when she's on them.

Good luck and do update us all soon. xx


----------



## ilvpippa (15 June 2013)

When the horses are nursed for grass sickness they give them vanilla ice cream! Worth a try!


----------



## AengusOg (15 June 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, so apologies if this has been suggested...

Your horse probably wants cleavers because his lymphatic system is blocked. His protein uptake will be compromised by this. His skin hyper-sensitivity is another symptom, as the lymphatic system is very close to the skin's surface.

The lymphatic system filters some waste products (mainly carrier protein molecules) which cannot go back into the blood system, and has an important role in the immune defence system. It is a system of valved vessels, allowing flow in one direction only, and works by moving fluids gradually from one 'chamber' to the next.

Massage will help with this, as the lymphatic system responds well to manual assistance at such times.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (15 June 2013)

If it helps I live in surrey but currently keep my horse in Hampshire so could collect the hay from mike and bring it down with me percysmum? Just PM me in case I miss a reply on this thread. Thinking of you xx


----------



## MileAMinute (15 June 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			I can not add anymore tips to this thread for your poor horse. But what I just want to say is, 
Isn't the wealth of people's experience amazing? I find it truly humbling that so many 'strangers' leap in to help with any way possible. And what a hugely informative read.  I sincerely hope that among these ideas something will trigger him to recover.


I'm thinking of you, and wishing your horse a very speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

This. It's been a very informative read. I'm very much a conventional person when it comes to medicine but it is fascinating to hear of other's success with herbs and other remedies.

Huge vibes coming your way PM, I hope you get some answers/progress soon xx


----------



## khalswitz (15 June 2013)

Just to say have read and am thinking of you. Best of luck, all of our good vibes going your way  xxx


----------



## humblepie (15 June 2013)

Another who wants to wish you all the best.   My old horse had a very serious foot infection so at least we knew what was wrong with him but he was in the vets for the best part of 2 months and wouldn't eat for a long time.   I picked him cow parsley and dandelions, anything to try and tempt him to eat but he was in so much pain even on morphine that he wouldn't eat.  There were three weeks running when on Friday, a decision was gong to be made on the Monday as to whether to keep him going or not.  Each Monday he had perked up enough to keep going. 

He lost a huge amount of weight, came back looking like an advert for a starved mistreated horse but he did get over it and the next year won a veteran showing class.  He lost well over a quarter of his body weight if not more. 

Really just wanted to try to help keep your spirits up as know horrid it is.


----------



## Stacy_W (15 June 2013)

You've had some really kind offers here and lots of useful advice.  I too have felt the anger from the frustration of beloved animals refusing to eat when they're ill.  It is just because you love them so much and so want them to be well again.  It's awful.  I really hope things turn around for you.  Definitely try the mollichaff, maybe the herbal or apple version.  Who cares if it's junk food.  He needs to eat something and it is great for fussy horses.  I know he's not that old, but Spillers senior feeds smell wonderful and are high in protein and energy.  I think they do a herbal blend for fussy eaters.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (15 June 2013)

How's he doing today?
No further advice to add to everyone else's, apart from give him a hug x


----------



## PercyMum (15 June 2013)

Hi All

Just thought I would post an update.

Firstly, thank you for all your kind thoughts and thanks Mike007 and others for the hay offers. Its been so wonderful to have some ideas to try and I was up with him through the night and this is where we are up to:

- Got steroids in this am using the Meadowsweet mixed with diluted Golden Syrup.  Through the night I offered him haylage mixed up with the Cleavers.  By 2am he was eating a little haylage by himself.  No laying down though so he is knackered still.

- Gave him a another bucket of feed at 1000, which he actually whickered for.  Same again (Meadowsweet with syrup on) but this time I added a little Alfa A to see if he would eat it.  Success!  He did.  I popped some bute in as well as he still looks uncomfortable in his feet or hocks (vet has checked this but cannot find anything wrong but I know him and he is not comfortable behind for some reason).

 - At 1400 he had another bucket of feed, this time with some more Alpha A and some Baileys Outshine in.  He has managed most of that so am hoping that he will accept the Outshine to get some weight on. He has also decided he quite fancies carrots so those are going in by the bucketload.

He is still picking at grass, not really wolfing it down so he is on my back garden where the grass is nice and lush.  Will just have to keep an eye out for laminitis symptoms, although he has never had this before.  He had an attempt to lay down but doesn't seem able to. Vet says give bute if I feel he needs it.  

Next stop is to get some Willow and more Cleavers.  Still worried about his low water intake but he does seem very slightly brighter today and is at least showing a slight interest in things.  My main concern is the water and the generally looking knackered.  He has a very thick bed so hope he will lie down tonight and give himself a rest.  I thought about popping magnetic leg wraps on as I think that could help.

Thanks again guys.  You have all really helped in giving me the strength to keep fighting for him.  I don't dare hope that he might be ok but at least he is starting to try.

I'll keep you all updated. xxxx


----------



## Nicnac (15 June 2013)

Thanks for update.  Glad there's some positive.  Fingers crossed he keeps improving and sending hugs to you as you must be even more exhausted than he is.


----------



## mandwhy (15 June 2013)

Just read all this, poor boy, but glad to read he is starting to eat and I hope it continues  

Shame you're not near me as we have loads of clivers and all kinds!


----------



## doriangrey (15 June 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to post an update, I was waiting for it   I hope you're feeling better and I'm so glad he's picking up a little x


----------



## palterwell (15 June 2013)

Sorry I've not had chance to read the whole thread but I have been in your situation twice. I would definitely try magnets and keep on with the clivers.I spent hours with one of my ponies just letting her pick the hedgerows after she hadn't eaten for a week.She had a kidney infection and I was told she would not recover but I did eventually ride her again. Good luck with your horse.


----------



## *hic* (15 June 2013)

My picky eater also goes through weeks at a time where he won't drink (someone remind me why we put ourselves through this?).

Things I've tried with varying success:

Warm water (blood temp) in case he had a pain reaction to the cold.
Running water  - hose in bucket outside - actually that was quite successful!
Letting him play with a running hose in his mouth - but he's always loved to play with hoses, yours might not.
Apple juice - mixed one part apple juice, three of warm water (to enhance the smell) and sometimes with apple quarters mixed in.
Sugarbeet soup - cupful of beet in a bucket of water.
Mint cordial.

What I now do as a matter of routine is make all his feeds very wet, everything is soaked, and keep pinch testing for dehydration.

Mine also doesn't lie down very often although he is happy to get down and roll.


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

You can buy clivers from Equus Health if you are having trouble finding it in the hedges ect.... Also try feeding barley rings soaked in hot water then fed warm as a mash. 

Good luck with him


----------



## babymare (15 June 2013)

Im so pleased to read your update and the slight positive turn. im another who is in awe of the offers of help. You people on here have hearts of gold and turn to help other horse owners. I raise my hands applaudding you


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

Also, if your having trouble getting fluid in to him try sugar beet made very wet. It should look like water almost so he should just be able to suck the liquid up without too much effort.


----------



## Supertrooper (15 June 2013)

Percymum - really wanted to reply yesterday but was so busy but just wanted to say that i've been in your situation, although with a different condition. 

In 2010 my mare got laminitis, she was a heavy cob who I'd stupidly allowed to get too fat. She was on box rest etc etc but after three months the vets advised PTS which is what I decided to go for. 

About halfway through the box rest and one night I was trying to pick her foot out and she was uncomfortable and couldn't balance on three feet :-( I'm totally ashamed to admit I lost it with her, screaming at her and I smacked her. I then ran out of the stable in floods of tears and my friend had to calm me down, I couldn't believe what I'd done. 

I never did it again but I was so exhausted, emotionally and physically. At that stage she kept going down in stable and she also was getting colic. I was going up five to six times per day, while still doing ten hour days at work and I was a mess :-(

Don't beat yourself up about it, you're only human and you're in a very stressful situation at the moment. I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## jhoward (15 June 2013)

Have you tried some thing like ready grass or just grass? also if worried about liver then milk thistle in a high dose could help. 

All the best to you and your lad.


----------



## Replay (15 June 2013)

Hanging a branch of gorse in the stable stimulates a horse's appetite.  Sounds bizarre but it does work!


----------



## meandmyself (15 June 2013)

Try the watermelon- it's basically water so you'd be getting quite a lot of liquid into him. (If he'll eat it.)

How about floating sliced carrots in a bucket of water?


----------



## PercyMum (15 June 2013)

Its 2 steps forward, 2 steps back.  

I have had to breathe deeply and walk away because he has now decided he won't eat any more grass, or haylage or the feed he has previously been eating.  Tried walking up and down the lane outside our house - nothing.  He is clearly uncomfortable and shifting weight between all four feet but won't eat the sodding meds so he won't get any relief.  I am bloody exhausted now, I can't stop crying and i hate him. I just want him to bloody eat.  If he eats, he will feel better so he can eat more and move around more to strengthen himself and his sore hocks will probably go away so he will feel less sore.  If he puts on weight then he will be able to lie down because I am guessing he is so thin that its hurts to lie down despite the huge bed he has.

My husband is away, my friends are away, I'm tired, shattered and totally drained.  I'm going to call the vet to see if she can suggest anything else.  I felt really positive about 4 hours ago, now I am most definitely not.  And I start my new job on Monday and alternating between bawling at everything and snapping at everyone is not going to make the best first impression.

Sorry all - just feeling really low right now.


----------



## MrVelvet (15 June 2013)

Hello 
I nursed my boy through grass sickness this time last year and more than relate to the sheer mental an  physical exhaustion. Keeping his appetite was the main thing for me so i will share some ideas that worked for me. The best thing for me was sugarbeet water, he hadnt drunk voluntarily for a few days but when i left the sugarbeet water he drank a good amount and had turned his nose up at juice etc. Feed - he would only eat from his door manger and would never eatsame mixture twice. He absolutely loved jelly babies and after a while would eat fee  if they were mixed in  He wouldn't eat if i was fretting round him or if there was anything next to him pulling faces. I used to groom him lots in the hope that it would stimulate some movement too... all these things helped me  hope h  improves soon x


----------



## meandmyself (15 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Its 2 steps forward, 2 steps back.  

I have had to breathe deeply and walk away because he has now decided he won't eat any more grass, or haylage or the feed he has previously been eating.  Tried walking up and down the lane outside our house - nothing.  He is clearly uncomfortable and shifting weight between all four feet but won't eat the sodding meds so he won't get any relief.  I am bloody exhausted now, I can't stop crying and i hate him. I just want him to bloody eat.  If he eats, he will feel better so he can eat more and move around more to strengthen himself and his sore hocks will probably go away so he will feel less sore.  If he puts on weight then he will be able to lie down because I am guessing he is so thin that its hurts to lie down despite the huge bed he has.

My husband is away, my friends are away, I'm tired, shattered and totally drained.  I'm going to call the vet to see if she can suggest anything else.  I felt really positive about 4 hours ago, now I am most definitely not.  And I start my new job on Monday and alternating between bawling at everything and snapping at everyone is not going to make the best first impression.

Sorry all - just feeling really low right now.
		
Click to expand...

If you were closer to me I'd offer to take over for a few days. It really is awful when they're ill. 

Could you get him hospital livery at the vets' for a couple of days? Can they give you meds you can inject?

I'd honestly set him up with a big bucket of something yummy, a bucket of water and leave him be for a good few hours. Have a nap and leave him to it. {{hugs}}


----------



## PercyMum (15 June 2013)

meandmyself said:



			If you were closer to me I'd offer to take over for a few days. It really is awful when they're ill. 

Could you get him hospital livery at the vets' for a couple of days? Can they give you meds you can inject?

I'd honestly set him up with a big bucket of something yummy, a bucket of water and leave him be for a good few hours. Have a nap and leave him to it. {{hugs}}
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, thank you.  This has just made me cry even more!  People on here have been so, so kind and helpful.  I think that might be a good idea.  May e I am giving off stressy vibes which probably are not helping.  When I am not watching him like a hawk (discretely so he doesn't know...), I'm wandering around the woods and hedgerows pulling and cutting stuff that he might like (surprised I haven't been arrested as it must look dodgy).  Am covered in bites and stings and I haven't showered in 2 days and lord knows what is living in my hair. The vet even gave me a hug and made me a cuppa yesterday so I must look a right state


----------



## Rebels (15 June 2013)

You poor thing. I had 6weeks of 2 hourly feeds between 5am and 9pm , i can honestly say i was batty, super tired and smelt funny by the end. Horse on the other hand was lovely, glossy and putting on weight. Im on my phone, whereabouts are you in the country? 
Mine wouldn't eat the same mix twice in the day, he drove of up the wall .
As for pain medication, ask for some Finadyne oral paste. Its strong, more expensive than bute but more effective. It will knock any pain on the head. Mine used crazy amounts but wasn't comfortable enough on bute to focus on eating.


----------



## Summer pudding (15 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Oh gosh, thank you.  This has just made me cry even more!  People on here have been so, so kind and helpful.  I think that might be a good idea.  May e I am giving off stressy vibes which probably are not helping.  When I am not watching him like a hawk (discretely so he doesn't know...), I'm wandering around the woods and hedgerows pulling and cutting stuff that he might like (surprised I haven't been arrested as it must look dodgy).  Am covered in bites and stings and I haven't showered in 2 days and lord knows what is living in my hair. The vet even gave me a hug and made me a cuppa yesterday so I must look a right state 

Click to expand...

Give yourself a break..shower, wash hair, put on clean clothes.....try not to watch over him...I know you have had lots of very good suggestions...so my contribution is minute....my pony was tempted by cow parsley, and meds in chocolate spread sandwiches! We are all using the power of positive thought. Btw vet livery does sound a good idea, particularly for the first week of your new job....be kind to yourself.


----------



## Strawbz (15 June 2013)

Thoughts are with you both OP. You have had success today by getting food into him so please try and hold onto that. Meandmyself's idea is a good one. Give yourself some rest.

Are you anywhere near me? I'd help in any way I can if you are.


----------



## PercyMum (15 June 2013)

Rebels said:



			You poor thing. I had 6weeks of 2 hourly feeds between 5am and 9pm , i can honestly say i was batty, super tired and smelt funny by the end. Horse on the other hand was lovely, glossy and putting on weight. Im on my phone, whereabouts are you in the country? 
Mine wouldn't eat the same mix twice in the day, he drove of up the wall .
As for pain medication, ask for some Finadyne oral paste. Its strong, more expensive than bute but more effective. It will knock any pain on the head. Mine used crazy amounts but wasn't comfortable enough on bute to focus on eating.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Hampshire.  I think the 'same thing twice' might be a good clue.  Will try different combos to see if that works.  Thanks for tip about Finadyne paste - I will see if the vet has any.  I'm heading back out to try again now I have pulled myself together.  Calm thoughts...


----------



## meandmyself (15 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Oh gosh, thank you.  This has just made me cry even more!  People on here have been so, so kind and helpful.  I think that might be a good idea.  May e I am giving off stressy vibes which probably are not helping.  When I am not watching him like a hawk (discretely so he doesn't know...), I'm wandering around the woods and hedgerows pulling and cutting stuff that he might like (surprised I haven't been arrested as it must look dodgy).  Am covered in bites and stings and I haven't showered in 2 days and lord knows what is living in my hair. The vet even gave me a hug and made me a cuppa yesterday so I must look a right state 

Click to expand...

I really do feel for you. Please look after yourself, too! You're no good to anyone if you're ill.  Go home, have a shower and a kip and I bet you'll feel better. 

Have you asked your vet about putting him on an ulcer treatment? Might help him eat more if it's his stomach that's bothering him.

Have you considered speaking to some of the equine nutritionists? Most of the feed companies have a helpline- they might have some ideas to get him to eat.


----------



## cambrica (15 June 2013)

Im afraid I have nothing to contribute but my heart really does go out to you. You will find the strength from somewhere to see this through xxx


----------



## Rebels (15 June 2013)

Im Hampshire, Wiltshire, Dorset border so wouldn't be a million miles away if you needed cover. Mine had a strict rota of feed in a set order of varying brands. I capped quantity, tempting as it is to stuff them he was overwhelmed with too much. Also meds went first in a tiny feed before main meal .


----------



## Strawbz (15 June 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Have you considered speaking to some of the equine nutritionists? Most of the feed companies have a helpline- they might have some ideas to get him to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. I think it was Ebonys Mum that suggested calling them for samples. Then you would have lots of different things to try. 

I have D&H 16+ nuts, Fast Fibre and Alfa A oil. A bit boring but I could send you a few kilos by Fedex from work on Monday if you'd like to try?


----------



## cloppy (15 June 2013)

sorry havent read all the replies so it may have been suggested but will he drink if you add peppermint cordial or apple juice to his water.  Big hugs sounds like you're having a nighmare. xx


----------



## pony&cow (15 June 2013)

where abouts are you? just want to give you a huge hug! x


----------



## meandmyself (15 June 2013)

There's also the flavoured coffee syrups that come in every flavour known to man.

http://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/syrups/flavouring-syrups


----------



## Strawbz (15 June 2013)

pony&cow said:



			where abouts are you? just want to give you a huge hug! x
		
Click to expand...

OP is in Hampshire.


----------



## Rhanna (15 June 2013)

Didn't just want to read and run, have gone through the same thing and although it was hellish my mare did come out the other side. 
We never got a definitive diagnosis, 3 different vets were pretty stumped but I personally think it was chronic grass sickness. Anyway she went from being plump to a rack of bones, condition score 1 if that. When she stopped drinking completely we very nearly threw in the towel. 
I was feeding every 2 hours, with whatever she fancied that day and I know it's not good to chop and change feeds, but when you're desperate you'll try anything. My local feed people were fantastic and gave me sample packs of just about everything they stocked. 
To get round the not drinking I liquidised carrots and apples and sugarbeet, literally scooping it up in my hand for her to lap it. At one point I syringed water into her, but you need to be careful it's swallowed properly. 
My mare was given steroids, I forget if you say your horse is on those, but well worth trying as they can do wonders when really needed.
She was also given Haemovite B which is an iron and B vitamin tonic. 
She was very ill for about 6 weeks, dangerously so for a couple of weeks, but somehow she did pull back and at several points I had the same impression as you that she'd just given up. Today she's the picture of health and it appeared to have no lasting effect on her.
Hang in there, it's just heartbreaking to go through but your horse might surprise you yet.


----------



## doriangrey (15 June 2013)

Maybe he's had enough for now as he wasn't eating so much before, if he's a sore tummy a small amount trickling through will be ok, might even be better than if he was tucking in.  Look after yourself, take a break.  Digestion takes a lot of energy and if he's battling something he'll need all the energy he can muster -like when you have a fever and you lose your appetite, there is a reason behind it.


----------



## Natch (15 June 2013)

Blimey, I can't begin to imagine how exhausted and emotional this must be for you


----------



## Queenbee (15 June 2013)

PM, are you feeding from a door manger?  Also please do try the mollichaff, it really was all I could get ebony to eat when she refused absolutely everything else. Xx. Re your horse shuffling weight... I'd be very wary that this may be lami from the malnutrition and with the steroids it could well get worse, keep a close eye on this xxxx. I really can't express how sorry I am to read that you are going through this.  MrV's tip about sugar beet water is a good one, its how they get endurance horses to drink when competing x


----------



## racebuddy (15 June 2013)

Hi really feel for you , could u not try and see if he could have a few days at the vets at least to give u a break and let the vets give iv meds ?, how was he when you went back out to him ?, x x x x


----------



## Merrymoles (15 June 2013)

I'm in Yorkshire and can't offer any practical help but am sending masses of the famous HHO vibes. Have a nice bath and be reassured that you are doing everything you can. Hugs


----------



## DabDab (15 June 2013)

Nothing helpful to add.

Just sending you my best wishes, I really feel for you.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (15 June 2013)

when my friends horse has chronic grass sickness - i know the vet says not, but he would only drink if you held the bucket up high for him and it had to be fresh water, at first he would only eat bananas, then we were on a big livery yard and everyone offered there feeds so he could try something different all the time. try holding the water up for him, might not work but worth a try/


----------



## **Vanner** (15 June 2013)

Stay strong OP,  I can't offer any further advice but am thinking of you both and wishing you through this very hard time.


----------



## jhoward (15 June 2013)

Op I hope no news is good news, is it worth getting a second opinion? Or talking to current vet about administering a drip and some iv pain killers?

Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Tiffany (15 June 2013)

OMG poor you and him. You are bound to be stressed knowing your boy is so ill and not knowing what what you are dealing with. If it was my horse, I think I would be asking for a second opinion and ringing all the feed Companies asking for advice on what might encourage him to eat. I'm sure they will send you samples out the same day.

Can your vet put him on a drip so at least he's getting some nutrition to help build his strength?

You also need some rest so, can you get some help with checking him?

I have everything crossed for you and ((((hugs)))) for you both

Just seen J Howard's post and realised I'm thinking alog the same lines.


----------



## PercyMum (15 June 2013)

Hey all

Just had a couple of hours nap and about to head out to start the night shift.  Luckily he is at home or I think I would have just about given in by now! I called Baileys on Friday and they have been amazing and couriered me loads of stuff.  The only thing I have got into him so far is the Meadow sweet and the outshine.  Local feed merchants are being amazing and prepping a load of bits for me to try and I going to pick them up tomorrow, even though they don't open on Sunday.

Meds went in just after I last posted - it was horrid.  Backed him into the corner of the stable, twitched him and shoved them down.  He isn't good to worm or do anything like that at the best of times so I feel this is the quickest, most humane way to get them down him and try and minimise stress.  He had a pick at some haylage and ate some more Cleavers.  Had a pick at the Cow Parsley and the Hawthorn but not much interest in anything else.  He did drink but I notice that he drinks then alot of the water runs back out???

Going to get some sugar beet tomorrow as well to try that.  Also another tonne of carrots as he will eat those quite happily, albeit very slowly.  I am not ding any damage to him by feeding him loads of carrots am I?

As ever, thanks guys.  Will update you as to how he did overnight.  Thank you for all your support - it really does help and makes me feel a little less alone xxxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 June 2013)

The water running out and the other symptoms would still be making me think EGS. 

Even if its not you would still get good help and advice on managing a very sick anorexic horse from the FB group. 

What medication is he on?


----------



## meandmyself (16 June 2013)

Can you try grating the carrots and mixing them with a bit of hard feed/sugar beet?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (16 June 2013)

If you can find someone to help look after your horse in shifts whilst he's this poorly you might find you can clear your head enough to cope better.
I put an ad on preloved asking for help to keep my horse who was on box rest for a couple of weeks company for a few hours a day whilst I was working, and did get a reply, it was just a random ad I'd decided to put up, looking for someone who had owned horses and could no longer afford one, but just wanted to be around them even if it just involved helping a sick one get better.
I've got a friend staying over tonight as I have a show tomo (might not be happening now).. my horse has got a nasty swelling on his chest behind his forelegs, we hosed him between us for 20 mins, it really helped having someone to lean on.

Hang in there, you're not alone x


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (16 June 2013)

PercyMum said:



			Hey all

Just had a couple of hours nap and about to head out to start the night shift.  Luckily he is at home or I think I would have just about given in by now! I called Baileys on Friday and they have been amazing and couriered me loads of stuff.  The only thing I have got into him so far is the Meadow sweet and the outshine.  Local feed merchants are being amazing and prepping a load of bits for me to try and I going to pick them up tomorrow, even though they don't open on Sunday.

Meds went in just after I last posted - it was horrid.  Backed him into the corner of the stable, twitched him and shoved them down.  He isn't good to worm or do anything like that at the best of times so I feel this is the quickest, most humane way to get them down him and try and minimise stress.  He had a pick at some haylage and ate some more Cleavers.  Had a pick at the Cow Parsley and the Hawthorn but not much interest in anything else.  He did drink but I notice that he drinks then alot of the water runs back out???

Going to get some sugar beet tomorrow as well to try that.  *Also another tonne of carrots as he will eat those quite happily, albeit very slowly.  I am not ding any damage to him by feeding him loads of carrots am I?*

As ever, thanks guys.  Will update you as to how he did overnight.  Thank you for all your support - it really does help and makes me feel a little less alone xxxx
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the answer but perhaps alternate with slices of swede?

I'm on the S.W side of the NF, if you are near enough can offer help next week if you are having to work. PM me if you think I could help.


----------



## MrsMozart (16 June 2013)

Pm me your address and I'll send some Equi-jewel and Re-leve. Both low starch. Usually feed in small quantities. 99% horses like them.

Re liquid. I'm guessing you're offering clean water. Try some from a stream. One of mine hated clean water!

Also try rubbing a Himalayan salt lick around his lips. It might be a trigger to get him drinking.

Hugs hunny.


----------



## forever broke (16 June 2013)

When my lad was ill he ate only carrots and small amounts of sloppy sugar beet for about the first week so think carrots are fine. He also would only eat if I held the bucket up for him, and could only swallow if he 'swished' each mouthful in his water bucket first


----------



## Summer pudding (16 June 2013)

forever broke said:



			When my lad was ill he ate only carrots and small amounts of sloppy sugar beet for about the first week so think carrots are fine. He also would only eat if I held the bucket up for him, and could only swallow if he 'swished' each mouthful in his water bucket first
		
Click to expand...

I logged on today so hoping for some good news....any idea why the water is 'coming out' of his mouth?  When is the vet coming out again?  Am using the power of positive thought.


----------



## racebuddy (16 June 2013)

Hi How is your little man tonight ?, hoping no news is good news I would think if he is not eating and drinking by himself he is going to get dehydrated quickly especially of not wanting grass or large amouns , I would think he might be better in a vets were he can have access to iv fluids at least ad injectable meds ? X x hope he has made a improvement for u xxx


----------



## leflynn (17 June 2013)

How are you both doing? Hope it's positive/stable


----------



## Strawbz (17 June 2013)

Hi OP, Just wondering how you and your boy are getting on? xx


----------



## swilliam (17 June 2013)

Any news?


----------



## MrsMozart (17 June 2013)

I keep checking in. Starting to worry.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (17 June 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			I keep checking in. Starting to worry.
		
Click to expand...

this, hope everything is okay OP.


----------



## Summer pudding (17 June 2013)

What news......fingers crossed.


----------



## meandmyself (17 June 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			I keep checking in. Starting to worry.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. 

Hope all's well, OP.


----------



## Holly Hocks (17 June 2013)

Any news OP?


----------



## racebuddy (17 June 2013)

Evening any news , hoping some improvement ? X x


----------



## Rebels (17 June 2013)

Still no news? Hope they are both OK.


----------



## Cazzah (17 June 2013)

Have been checking in all weekend. Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Natch (17 June 2013)

She was due to start a new job today I think, so probably got more important things to do than up date us (hopefully, anyway).

Fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 June 2013)

Hoping the horse is improving and that the job is going well.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

. . . adding my thoughts to everyone else's . . . I know it sounds trite, but I really have been thinking about you both pretty much nonstop . . . wish there was something more practical I could do, though.

Take care.

P


----------



## Strawbz (18 June 2013)

Checking in too. Sending positive thoughts your way OP. Good luck for the new job xx


----------



## catembi (18 June 2013)

And me.  Really hoping for +ve news.

T x


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (18 June 2013)

Anything?!


----------



## PingPongPony (18 June 2013)

Hope that your first day at a new job went well OP  How is your boy doing? Any progress? x


----------



## claracanter (19 June 2013)

We are all thinking of you and your boy x


----------



## Greylegs (19 June 2013)

Any news on your boy? How's he doing? We're all still thinking of you and hope all's well.


----------



## meandmyself (19 June 2013)

Thinking of you and your boy OP.


----------



## Victoria25 (19 June 2013)

I know you probably have checked this but what are his teeth like? My friends horse had something majorly wrong with her teeth and hers lost all appetite etc &#8211; sounds very similar &#8230; worth a look if not done already? 

Also second what someone said about calm and condition &#8211; my two love it and my fussy arse mare that would never eve r touch anything that had medicine in it would gobble this feed up even with two lots of medicine!! Must be tasty and its sloppy so could be easy for him to eat??!!! For £11 a bag, worth a try?? x


----------



## Strawbz (19 June 2013)

Still thinking of you both. Is it Percy that is ill? xx


----------



## Maesfen (19 June 2013)

Could you not syringe his bute/meds down him same as you would a wormer?

One of my mares had a milder episode like this and the vet gave her Myoplast (it looks like little ball bearings!) which altered her attitude to food completely, it helped a lot so might be worth an ask.  If you have any local commons near you they might be worth foraging over for medicinal plants.


----------



## Merrymoles (19 June 2013)

Another one checking in for news. Hope youre both doing ok


----------



## Hetsmum (20 June 2013)

Just checking in and hoping for good news x


----------



## Marmite Sandwich (20 June 2013)

checking back each night for news x


----------



## exracehorse (21 June 2013)

Shadeyoak said:



			Sorry if this has already been suggested or not something you want hear, but has the Vet mentioned grass sickness at all? You need to at least have an idea what he's fighting.. 
I'd suggest a second opinion, as it sounds as though things are getting desperate 
Have a chat with these guys, and see if anything they suggest helps your boy? https://www.facebook.com/groups/219636401382141/
Hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above. My Yard Owner's horse wasn't right for ages and the vets didn't know what it was, they thought colic. Was treated for colic  Went to the local vets, didn't improve and was sent home, looking like a famine victim. Wouldn't eat, had no appetite, got lice, maggets under her tail, was dying really. Eventually, vets agreed that it was GRASS SICKNESS or SYMPTONS OF GRASS SICKNESS.


----------



## wildwest (21 June 2013)

hope things are improving my heart  goes out to you x


----------



## Vanner (21 June 2013)

Don't come on the forum very often these days, but have today and just read about your plight ... I am sending you a great big hug and stand with tissues and a shoulder in case you need to have a good cry.   

A little tip, that might just help .... maple syrup.  

My old mare drove me to distraction by not taking her bute and acp tabs when she had laminitis.  I tried everything! and pretty much did the same as you, ended up throwing the bucket across the stable and storming out crying like a big girlie.  Frustration ain't a big enough word!  Then my American buddy suggested mixing maple syrup into her feed with the medication, as this was what they did with one of their trail horses.  Miracle!!  She loved it, and scoffed the lot every time! the vet found it highly amusing that I was feed a sugery syrup to a laminetic, but was amazed at how well it worked!!

might be worth a try and sorry if someone has already given this tip as I didn't read all the comments ......


----------



## Strawbz (21 June 2013)

Still thinking of you both xx


----------



## Cluny (21 June 2013)

Really hope your boy is making improvements.  Don't know if this iss any help, but a scientific study recently done, found very strong links between sycamore trees and atypical myopathy.  Just wondering if you have any sycamore (or maples) around your field.


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (21 June 2013)

I have just followed your post and just wanted to say im thinking of you and i hope you're boy is showing signs of improvement. I cant imagine how hard it must be for you and i know i would feel just as you are if it were my boy.. 

Got everything crossed for you and i really hope you get to the bottom of it all..its crazy that the vets can't pin point what it is with him appearing to be so ill


----------



## jlh (22 June 2013)

I have been checking this thread regularly hoping for some good news. Hope everything is going ok and your boy is improving.


----------



## mulledwhine (22 June 2013)

Another who is waiting for news xxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 June 2013)

Sending all vibes to you both. 
Xxxx


----------



## maree t (23 June 2013)

Any news ?


----------



## Wagtail (23 June 2013)

OP hasn't been on this site since 17th June. I would have thought she would report back if there is good news. Sadly I fear the worst. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## The_snoopster (23 June 2013)

I am also another who has been keeping my eye on this thread, hugs for both you and you lad xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (23 June 2013)

They've been in our thoughts.

I too now fear the worst, but hope for the best.


----------



## meandmyself (23 June 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			They've been in our thoughts.

I too now fear the worst, but hope for the best.
		
Click to expand...

I've been thinking that for a while now. Really hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## lurcher98 (24 June 2013)

Bumping up in the hope of news. Really hope no news is good news


----------



## Bertolie (24 June 2013)

Wagtail said:



			OP hasn't been on this site since 17th June. I would have thought she would report back if there is good news. Sadly I fear the worst. I hope I am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I have been following this thread but not posted before.  I too am thinking that it is not good news....hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## PercyMum (24 June 2013)

Thank you all - I have posed an update here:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=620675

Its not good news but I hope I have explained everything but most importantly I hope its clear how thankful I am to you guys for all your support xxx


----------



## MagicMelon (24 June 2013)

Just read your other post.  How utterly sad.  Thought are with you x


----------



## pootleperkin (24 June 2013)

So sorry for your loss    xx


----------

